# Hong Kong, cityscapes



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Thx!!!

2 More


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Amazing!
But why is it always so cloudy??


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

stefanguti said:


> Amazing!
> But why is it always so cloudy??


Today it was very clear actually. That 2nd image was taken the day after a typhoon came close to Hong Kong.


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

Ribarca said:


> Thx. Actually. There are two things I don't like to include in pictures and that is people and trees:lol:. I try to get up early for some empty streets.


there is nothing wrong with people in your pics, especially like the one above.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

^^ You could be very well right!

The new Stonecutters bridge from Tsing Yi y'day.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

stefanguti said:


> Amazing!
> But why is it always so cloudy??


Fully clear days with no clouds hardly occur.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ribarca said:


>


Really amazing photo @Ribarca


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Container harbour and Stonecutters bridge.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

One from last night.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Sheung Wan waking up










The two "goal Posts".










Tsing Yi Castle on hill










After the storm










Neighbors


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

i like the pics from the container yard. i have this fascination with houses built from the old containers like that.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Containers are certainly fascinating.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Stuning photos. Keep it up!
I'll do my best to come to HK next year, even if for one day.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good photos


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Amazing pics, thanks for sharing! kay:


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Thx a lot! A few more.


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Can't wait to visit HK in september!!


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

I can imagine! It's a different world from Vienna.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Shots from y'day.

Non-HDR



















HDR




























An older one.


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

It was too good to be true.
I stayed on Aberdeen Street in Hong Kong Central, next to Lan Kwai Fong. My doctor was named Anna Ng, Gilman's Bazar 6, Central. (Could you maybe pass by and say hello?  Or just make a picture?
She is really nice and beautiful 
So my hotel was next to the center skyscraper. I walked everyday along Queens Rd or Wellington Rd, went to Sheung Wang, Tsim Sha Tsui, Wan Chai, Causeway Bay, Peak and just enjoyed the amazing buildings there. 
I was going out at LKF, Wan Chai, in clubs named dragon-i and droplet.
Eating @ SoHo and downtown. It is just amazing!!!

Hope to come back soon!!!


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

That sounds like a magnificent time. Haha I will say hello to her;. Did you do any hike as well?


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

No hiking, as I was injured. But I tried my best to see and experience the city. And I loved it!!!

Yes, please say hello to Anna Ng!!! She will remember me for sure!!!
You only have to say: tourist from Vienna, Austria, injured after motorcycle accident, named Stefan. !!!


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

stefanguti said:


> No hiking, as I was injured. But I tried my best to see and experience the city. And I loved it!!!
> 
> Yes, please say hello to Anna Ng!!! She will remember me for sure!!!
> You only have to say: tourist from Vienna, Austria, injured after motorcycle accident, named Stefan. !!!


That's unlucky! On the other hand you did get to meet that doctor.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

That last spot is amazing, and so are your photos, of course!


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Thx a lot. Parking lots are great!


----------



## Severiano (Jul 5, 2006)

Jesus! I have been to many cities, some have a higher population than HK, some have taller buildings than HK, some have more companies than HK. Some are richer than HK, some have taller mountains surrounding them than HK, some are older than HK, but none have made me more shocked and inspired than Hong Kong. Truely the greatest city on Earth! IMHO


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Ribarca said:


> That's unlucky! On the other hand you did get to meet that doctor.


And she was worth it!


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Some fresh pics.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

^^
Looks magic. I think I have never seen closeups of the ICC and surrounding area. Looks truly great.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/xavibarca/


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

fantastic panorama of HK...wonderful city...


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

New pics.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Next page


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Next page.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Next page..


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Next page....


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Next page.....


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Next page......


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Finally. Some new shots.

Some fresh ones.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/xavibarca


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Very clean sky these days!


----------



## Larrotcha (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks Ribarca! Always a pleasure seeing your new shots. Great to see how you manage to capture Hk architecture in a different light.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Thx! 2 more of Ifc.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

A few more.


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Ribarca said:


> A few more.



What is the building on the left side? Is this Central Plaza?


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Wow..Ribarca...those are extraordinary works....excellent job dude especially those in posting # 144.

can you tell what lens are you using?

thanks

Pls Check:http://http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=973646


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

stefanguti said:


> What is the building on the left side? Is this Central Plaza?


1 IFC and then the Center in the distance.

Central Plaza is in Wanchai.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

capricorn2000 said:


> Wow..Ribarca...those are extraordinary works....excellent job dude especially those in posting # 144.
> 
> can you tell what lens are you using?
> 
> ...


Thx a lot. I'm using a (tilt) shift lens which I recently got. The Canon 17mm. I love that lens. It makes the impossible possible. Many images are panos by shifting the lens up and down. If I'm not mistaken this results effectively in a 12 mm field of view!

Your link didn't work for me unfortunately.


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Ribarca said:


> 1 IFC and then the Center in the distance.
> 
> Central Plaza is in Wanchai.


Ok, I was not sure about it.


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Ribarca said:


>


This is amazing :banana:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Ribarca said:


> Your link didn't work for me unfortunately.


Hi Ribarca

I double checked it and yes it's not working for some reasons.

anyways, my thread is...Urban Showcase...Vancouver & Burbs:Random Photos.

Sorry about that


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Thx, I will be following your thread!


----------



## bb1980 (Nov 3, 2009)

those are amazing photos @ Ribarca.. you're a very good photographer.

thanks for that and may you upload more.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Thx a lot bb1980. Having very good equipment and a place like Hong Kong to photograph certainly helps. The main thing is having good light for which you really have to wait here in Hong Kong.

Or you have to get up very early: <<<>>>> Scroll for ICC.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Two more.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Great! These should be on the UPC!


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Absolutely stunning. Thank you for feeding us with such amazing photography of HK kay:


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

All I can say is :applause:


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Ribarca said:


> Thx a lot. I'm using a (tilt) shift lens which I recently got. The Canon 17mm. I love that lens. It makes the impossible possible. Many images are panos by shifting the lens up and down. If I'm not mistaken this results effectively in a 12 mm field of view!
> 
> Your link didn't work for me unfortunately.


Try here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=973646

He http'ed it twice.


----------



## b80398 (Feb 9, 2010)

here is one more: Temple Street Market..










www.pbase.com/b80399

cheers
Lars


----------

